
Know which politicians you love (or hate) the most - thepacman
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/politalk-app/
======
basemi
A.K.A: Let's build a big DB of political identities and make millions! :D (at
least, this is what I would do with such app + evil)

------
andrewclunn
So it's like www.isidewith.com except that it's about who you hate and you
have to install it on your phone?

